# Can psychopathic traits be beneficial?



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

I was reading this article about three things we can learn from psychopaths, and it has some interesting things to say. If hyperlink isn't working, here's the copy paste: http://time(.)com/3820209/3-things-psychopaths-teach-being-happier-person/ (take out the parentheses) 

What do you guys think? I can definitely relate to some of the stuff in here, particularly the "just do it" mentality. I think also that NTs are the group most likely of any of the types to be considered psychopaths, mostly for our detachment and lack of empathy.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, I think you want to year "yes" because a) you said you had these traits and b) you gave us an article supporting psychopathic characteristics....
otherwise, you're probably going to feel good about being called a psychopath because it's edgy and cool or something along those lines....

(Ignore random tangent of judgement above)

Haha, I think this is an article because it's supposed to bring a topic to discussion and not actually implement it in society because it's not relevant yet. Why else is it in an article? If it were something everyone knew, it wouldn't be publicized...yeah but then again a child is born what, every 4.2 seconds?

Well anyways, after going off on another tangent with absolutely no significance.

This article basically says the same thing every other "how to be more efficient/successful" article.

Focus On The Positive And “Just Do It”
Live In The Moment
Be Able To Uncouple Behavior From Emotion

This says the same thing but packaged differently (because publisher is targeted towards different people):
15 Things That Emotionally Strong People Don’t Do


----------



## Mermerce (Nov 15, 2012)

So you mean... can things psychopaths do possibly have a function? Uhm... yeah, I guess? 
Could what they do be convenient for them? Contribute to their success in life? .... Uhm, yeah... I guess?

Though I feel like I can make the same claims about most things most people do.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

ASPDs and ive known a decent amount of clininically diagnosed ones are somewhat like the ultimate survival machines, they tend to be agressively narcisstic in the sense that they only care about satisfying their own needs and will not care if they have to decieve you into giving into their whims. they can be dicks about stuff fyi, avoid at alll cost. the ones i know, have given me plenty of headaches.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

To themselves yeah.
To others? Don't count on it.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

we have a predatory instinct for survival, but too much of that just makes you a menace. I think most antisocials were neglected by their parents and had to fend for themselves.


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> To themselves yeah.
> To others? Don't count on it.


I think this is the crux.
It's good to be a psychopath
Psychopaths are not necessarily good for the group.

Say I was a project manager hiring a new team. I would view someone with psychopathic traits favorably for a position as a salesman for the group. Would I put them in HR? probably not. Would I want a CEO who had these traits? mmmmmmmmixed blessing. Maybe your company does well, maybe your company does well at your expense.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Croaker said:


> I think this is the crux.
> It's good to be a psychopath
> Psychopaths are not necessarily good for the group.
> 
> Say I was a project manager hiring a new team. I would view someone with psychopathic traits favorably for a position as a salesman for the group. Would I put them in HR? probably not. Would I want a CEO who had these traits? mmmmmmmmixed blessing. Maybe your company does well, maybe your company does well at your expense.


Actually, funny story.
Someone I knew hired a psychopath as a "saleperson".
He extorted money from his customers and kept all the merch for himself.

Huh.
Nevermind, not funny at all.
See, thinking psychopaths would ever play by any rules is a bit... suicidal?


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Actually, funny story.
> Someone I knew hired a psychopath as a "saleperson".
> He extorted money from his customers and kept all the merch for himself.
> 
> ...


There are aaaabsolutely some risks and psychopaths don't come out and announce that they are psychopaths so there's that. However, the rules they play by are the same as everyone else: motivation. They're just not motivated to adhere to arbitrary or organizational rules unless their success is tied directly to them. I should start a company for psychopaths.. that could be a funny reality TV show.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Netzach said:


> we have a predatory instinct for survival, but too much of that just makes you a menace. I think most antisocials were neglected by their parents and had to fend for themselves.


My mom hugs me, smothers me and has told me she loves me every day since I was born, and I'm the most antisocial person you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

No.



Snakes in Suits said:


> *Mistaking Psychopathic Traits for Good Leadership*
> 
> Early research by psychologists and psychiatrists suggested that the behaviors of most psychopaths were too dysfunctional to make long-term survival in organizations possible and that they might be better suited to work on their own or in some other career. But based on ourown research and that of others, we now know that some organizations actively seek out and recruit individuals with at least a moderate dose of psychopathic features. Some executives have said to us, “Many of the traits you describe to us seem to be valued by our company. Why shouldn’t companies hire psychopaths to fill some jobs?” A proper, scientific answer is that more research is needed to determine the impact of various doses of psychopathic characteristics on the performance of different types of jobs. The “optimal” number and severity of such characteristics presumably is higher for some jobs (such as stock promoter, politician, law enforcement, used-car salespeople, mercenaries, and lawyers) than for others (such as social workers, teachers, nurses, and ministers). Until such research is done, we can safely say that those who believe that “psychopathy is good” clearly have not had much exposure to the real thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Croaker said:


> There are aaaabsolutely some risks and psychopaths don't come out and announce that they are psychopaths so there's that. However, the rules they play by are the same as everyone else: motivation. They're just not motivated to adhere to arbitrary or organizational rules unless their success is tied directly to them. I should start a company for psychopaths.. that could be a funny reality TV show.


Do you even have any idea what psychopathy is?
Or has watching too many movies derp'd you in the head?


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Do you even have any idea what psychopathy is?
> Or has watching too many movies derp'd you in the head?


I'm thinking out loud.
Do you disagree with something I said or do you want to be condescending instead?


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

*looks at thread title*

*facepalm*

*reads post*

*2x facepalm combo*


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Croaker said:


> I'm thinking out loud.
> Do you disagree with something I said or do you want to be condescending instead?


Both.
I mean you're enamoured with hollywood psychopathy, so why not do both?
I mean seriously, for one thing ASPD is an actual mental illness with actual brain irregularities.
Want to know which part of the brain it is?
Impulse control.
Know what impulse control is?
The controller of impulses and shit.


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Both.
> I mean you're enamoured with hollywood psychopathy, so why not do both?
> I mean seriously, for one thing ASPD is an actual mental illness with actual brain irregularities.
> Want to know which part of the brain it is?
> ...


I don't think i've watched anything with psychopaths in it except part of that Christian Bale flick. You haven't told me anything I don't know yet either. I actually studied psychology in my undergrad soooo it's a familiar topic, as far as uni goes, which I admit isn't very deep sometimes. 

You didn't point out which part you disagree with yet.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Croaker said:


> I don't think i've watched anything with psychopaths in it except part of that Christian Bale flick. You haven't told me anything I don't know yet either. I actually studied psychology in my undergrad soooo it's a familiar topic, as far as uni goes, which I admit isn't very deep sometimes.
> 
> You didn't point out which part you disagree with yet.


Poor impulse control.
Do I really have to point it out to you?


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

aef8234 said:


> Poor impulse control.
> Do I really have to point it out to you?


I want you to spell it out so you can see how thin it sounds when you say it.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It can help you get things done and detach from otherwise difficult or painful situations, sure.

But you're missing out on some incomparably beautiful parts of life and hurting others in the process.


Is it really a fair trade?


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Croaker said:


> I want you to spell it out so you can see how thin it sounds when you say it.


Kfine.
Simple math, poor impulse control = less ability to be controlled.
Less ability to be controlled + self-centeredness = complete inability to be integrated into any kind of team-oriented action, with or without any threats <since that just makes the threatener a target>.

Any questions?


----------

